#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-18
<camelinahat> Afternoon folks.
<darkxst> ok, we have been added to the ISO tracker. test cases should show up with the next daily build
<darkxst> for now just generic install/upgrade/live test cases
<darkxst> jbicha, where are we at with the logo?
<jbicha> darkxst: uh I neglected to send out that email yet :(
<jbicha> we need to decide quickly as we need to land a few pieces of art by Thursday if possible
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh and probably we should run it past both Boards first?
<sbwillia> Is there anyway to currently go back to ubuntu-desktop after executing sudo-apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions? I tried going back to the default ubuntu-desktop and when I tried changing my display preferences to a higher resolution, I get this error: "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemone was not provided by any .service files"
<sbwillia> System specs: tried this on 13.04 and running in a VM.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-19
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... the GNOME 3 PPA seems to break the Raring daily at this point.
<SonikkuAmerica> Anyway... this is rather inconvenient... I get the opening GNOME screen (but no fade to GDM). No graphical applications work, and [ sudo apt-get update ] doesn't either (my Internet connection does web auth).
<SonikkuAmerica> (Should I ask this in +1?)
<gonyere> so, how do i try gnome-classic ? I've installed ubuntu gnome 13.04 and added both the gnome-3-team ppa and ricotz-testing ppa and updated everything but its still not an option on login?
<gonyere> nm, its magically working now... :p
<jbicha> gonyere: I think we need to upload a new gnome-shell-extensions version for 3.7.92
<gonyere> jbicha - could be. can i recommend that in the next vs we include gnome-shell-extensions by default in 13.10 ubuntu gnome ?
<gonyere> so that classic works out-of-the-box
<jbicha> gonyere: yes I believe we were planning to do that when we ship 3.8
<gonyere> jbicha: cool
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-20
<darkxst> UI freeze is coming up this week, is  anyone able to update the screenshots for our installer?
<gonyere> if i had any idea how to take a screenshot during install i'd do it :p
<darkxst> gonyere, no you take screenshots of the various desktop bits
<darkxst> then they go into the installer
<darkxst> gonyere, these are ones we used last time https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ftagavynvp2ltl9/en9Zvd0FAl
<gonyere> aahh
<Kris_away> Where's the latest ubuntu-gnome iso? The 12.10 is 5 months old
<Kris_away> Ah, found it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<Kris_away> ubuntugnome.net ubuntugnome.org ubuntugnome.com are all available, are you going to get one for the distro site or a different name?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, please fix the gsettings-schema upload e.g. by at least patching the removed keys back in
<darkxst> ricotz, which keys? the only one removed since 3.7.5 is the background key
<darkxst> which isnt used anymore?
<ricotz> darkxst, then add this one back in to avoid the current breakages
<darkxst> what breakage are you seeing?
<ricotz> did you upgrade and restart yet?
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> darkxst, it doubt that it works, or did you upgrade g-s-d locally?
<darkxst> ricotz, locally I am running g-s-d 91 w/ logind
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, either way, please add the key back in for a transition without breaking things
<darkxst> anyway pushing now
<ricotz> darkxst, ok
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, keep in mind to check all build-dep changes
<ricotz> e.g. you didnt bump mutter in gnome-shell
<darkxst> have been checking the configure.ac's, but missed that one somehow ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, also keep the logind enabled packages out of the gnome3 ppas for now
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, don't worry
<darkxst> ricotz, they are in my ppa
<ricotz> darkxst, i know, just saying ;)
<ricotz> <darkxst> anyway pushing now
<ricotz> you mean the gsetting-schema fix?
<darkxst> yeh
<ricotz> ok, seems to take a while to show up
<darkxst> hmm it got rejected, hold on
<darkxst> its building now
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, git revert ...; git format-patch is preferred ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, jfyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1157494
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157494 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus will not open due 'draw-background' setting does not exist." [Low,Invalid]
<darkxst> oh right, quilt destroyed my patch
<ricotz> quilt doesnt remove a patch header though
<darkxst> yeh I messed up the headers, but I still blame quilt!
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks for reverting the background key removal
<jbicha> I believe we still want nautilus to be able to draw the background wallpaper until compiz and metacity can handle it
<gnome> I'm trying to install the amd64 version but it won't get past the "preparing to install" page. I've encountered this with various ubuntu releases and always needed to use the alternate install disk. I cannot find any such version of ubuntu-gnome. Is there something else I could try?
<gnome> uhhh.
<gnome> I'm trying to install the amd 64 version...
<gnome> I't will not get past the "preparing to install" step.
<gnome> When I encountered this problem with Ubuntu I was able to get it to install with the alternate install disk
<gnome> Is there some way to get this 64 bit iso to install?
<gnome> I let is sit and spin for 10 or 15 minutes but it won;t continue the install.
<gnome> I'm trying to install the amd64 version but it won't get past the "preparing to install" page. I've encountered this with various ubuntu releases and always needed to use the alternate install disk. I cannot find any such version of ubuntu-gnome. Is there something else I could try?
<gnome> ... or maybe I just didn't wait long enough?
<gnome> I let it sit and spin for at least 10 minutes
<jbicha> gnome: I think only xubuntu & lubuntu do alternate images
<gnome> yeah, I sorta' figured that. Thought I'd try to install from a usb stick - it's the only idea I've come up with.
<gnome> Probably won't work either.
<gnome> So no advice that might get around the problem?
<darkxst> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/40208/testcases
<darkxst> jbicha, I guess we need to revert the OSD removal :( https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695021
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695021 in media-keys "media-keys: Delegate popping up OSDs to GNOME Shell" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> uh probably, I haven't tried running 3.7.92
<jbicha> I hate that the GNOME guys make big changes weeks after The Freeze
<jbicha> for instance, gnome-font-viewer gained a dependency on GTK 3.7 which is an oops since I uploaded it to raring
<darkxst> yeh their freeze is even really a freeze!
<jbicha> and worse, they don't really care
<jbicha> this isn't the best example since generally GNOME 3.7 depends on GTK 3.7 but there were other crazy changes
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=684311 was annoying
<ubot5> Gnome bug 684311 in HighContrast "Please restore HighContrastInverse & LowContrast themes for 3.6" [Major,Resolved: wontfix]
<jbicha> that's why we're stuck with gnome-themes-standard 3.6.0.2 for quantal
<Ponch0> Software center also crashes in gnome
<darkxst> Ponch0, when does it crash?
<Ponch0> Immediately after opening.
<Ponch0> Just closes
<darkxst> its fine here
<Ponch0> Also, this started happening last night/this morning, if I walk away for a few minutes and the monitor shuts off. I can't log back in, I just have a black screen and a mouse cursor
<darkxst> Ponch0, yeh known issue. <esc> should bring back login screen
<Ponch0> darkxst: thanks! I wasn't sure how to word this in google to yield a decent result
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696169
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696169 in lock-screen "Despite moving mouse in Black Screen(Blank screen), gnome-shell doesn't switch to unlock screen." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> Ponch0, can you run software-center from a terminal and look for any errors
<Ponch0> Thank you!
<Ponch0> darkxst: I just opened it again, and it worked.  It's a hit or miss and ongoing issue. I haven't tried with terminal yet.
<Ponch0> If software center opens, sometimes I'll be missing the search bar and trying to get search through the menu will also crash it (sometimes)
<Ponch0> Otherwise Gnome is awesome
<Ponch0> And the scrollbar on programs will just disappear and not come back, doesn't happen in Mozilla, just programs i.e software center, happens in Ubuntu log in also
<darkxst> Ponch0, the ubuntu overlay scrollbars?
<Ponch0> Sorry i'm a new but the scrollbar on the right hand side of the program that you scroll up and down with. that disappears if not used.
<Ponch0> If I use it and try to use it a 2nd time like i'm trying right now in software center, it just won't come back.
<darkxst> Ponch0, run 'ubuntu-bug overlay-scrollbar' ;)
<Ponch0> darkxst: wow awesome thank you!
<Ponch0> can I install FULL Gnome desktop environment, with extra components from software center?
<Ponch0> for the new Ubuntu?
<darkxst> Ponch0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10#Upgrade
<Ponch0> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04 since the day it was released, can I still remove Ubuntu desktop at this point?
<darkxst> Ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, removing it won't do much
<darkxst> but follow the steps in the above link and you will basically have the full Ubuntu GNOME
<Ponch0> awesome thank you
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-21
<Kris_away> I'm wondering, what kinda manpower does ubuntu-gnome have behind it, is it the distro of them gnome team?
<darkxst> Kris_away, not enough manpower right now
<Kris_away> How many guys, just a few?
<darkxst> yeh
<Kris_away> You one of em'? :)
<darkxst> yeh
<Kris_away> Well, now that I've met most of the team... I'm thinking of putting g'nobuntu on my box, is the 13.04 daily the best to go with? I'll complain when I find bugs :)
<Kris_away> Also, i looked up some domain names... .com .org. net are all available... I'm thinking... I have a spare server...
<darkxst> sure, we have iso tracker now, so you can report bugs against the image http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/40208/testcases
<darkxst> Kris_away, we did ask Canonical to setup a website, but they have been slow to respond
<Kris_away> Why even bother bugging them? If you DIY the site, you could put up a little donation button, make it look however you want
<darkxst> Kris_away, it would basically be a DIY site, the others flavours are all running wordpress/drupal
<darkxst> just hosted on canonical infrastructure
<Kris_away> Also, have you talked to the Gnome project leads? There's few "pure gnome" distros, once you get a site up they could list you
<Kris_away> wordpress/drup is kinda slow
<Kris_away> Could make it gogle-blogger based for dynamic stuff and a simple static front
<Kris_away> Or cloudfront
<Kris_away> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/ Downloading 32 and 64 right now...
<Kris_away> If canonical was the host, would it be a VPS or some sort of web panel access? it's VM based you could stick on properly quick and simple stuff to ru the site
<darkxst> Kris_away, I don;t particularly like wordpress or drupal, just saying that other flavours have sites hosted by canonical
<Kris_away> Once you got a 13.04 stable, gotta torrent dat out, spread the word, tech blogs, reddit, etc
<Kris_away> Is the 386 actually 386, or 686
<darkxst> news seems to spread pretty quickly
<Kris_away> linux is droppping 386 support
<darkxst> 686 I presume, no way it would run on a 386!
<darkxst> I don't know why anyone still uses 32-bit images anyway, unless they are stuck with ancient hardware that is 32-bit only, but that seems not to be the case mostly
<Kris_away> Have you seen the Steam-linux numbers? noone uses 32-bit these days
<Kris_away> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
<Kris_away> 300'000 linux users, all 64-bit
<Kris_away> supporting 32-bit is kinda a waste
<darkxst> well I often see random mis-information posted around the net, suggesting to use 32-bit if you have < 4GB ram
<darkxst> but that is just plain wrong
<Kris_away> Well PAE is shit on Windows compared to Linux :P
<darkxst> PAE is shit on linux too
<Kris_away> Ehh, it's not that bad
<darkxst> (as in massive overheads)
<darkxst> it works well
<darkxst> just slower
<Kris_away> The weakest 64-bit CPU is the single core 1.something GHz Atom
<Kris_away> Actually.. wrong, AMD has a weaksauce 1.1GHz chip, and Intel has a celron... ugh
<Kris_away> 64-bit linux can support anything 32-bit, even drivers with hacks...
<darkxst> Kris_away, yeh but point is that 64-bit OS is going to be faster than running 32-bit (even despite the memory addressing overheads in 64)
<darkxst> even if you only have say 2GB memory etc...
<Kris_away> Even the weakest 64-bit cpus seem to run no slower
<Kris_away> despite puny L1/L2
<darkxst> same cpu, 64 vs 32 ...
<Kris_away> I've benched Atom/Athlons/Core2 and it's either equal or faster for AMD64, with complex things that use the bigger construction set, faster, also the compilers are being tweaked more on 64-bit these days.
<Kris_away> You should just be 64-bit and support 32-bit apps within, since everyone, with the exception of Winodws XP users, are 64-bit these days...
<Kris_away> You're not big like caninical which has arm/ppc/386/amd64 and the manpower to cover it all
<darkxst> none of us actually use the 386 packages
<Kris_away> Should maket yourself as "An OS for everything AMD64, from tiny single core systems to 4P workstations"
<darkxst> but I would like to see arm support in the future (I guess the archive packages already get this, but likely buggy)
<Kris_away> ARM's big problem is how much the  CPUS vary from on another, many different sets
<Kris_away> Although these days everything is big-arm
<Kris_away> Drivers and input is the pain
<darkxst> yeh I think that is why Canonical are using a partial android stack for mir
<Kris_away> Rasperry Pi is the most popular ARM board, 1.1 Million sold, but very limited litle thing, there's lots of nice beefy $50 arm boards.
<darkxst> its the easiest way to get kernels for each device
<darkxst> yeh, seems to be a new one every week!
<Kris_away> I hope there will be a new Pi with SATA, it's all it's mising
<Kris_away> Via's APC has SATA, but it's more a slow andriod thing
<darkxst> what is the Pi? just USB2?
<Kris_away> USB2, yup, and the ethernet is USB2 based :-/
<Kris_away> Tere's also a slow SD slot
<darkxst> lol, so 3x slow....
<Kris_away> Some ARM boards have USB3... BUT NO SATA
<darkxst> I was thinking of putting one in my car, but havent been able to find a screen just yet ;(
<Kris_away> THe new Pi will support lvds LCDs
<Kris_away> mini hdmi lcds are rare for some reason...
<darkxst> I need a 6.5 or 7" touch screen, which are incredibly hard to find at all
<darkxst> i.e. not pre-packaged
<Kris_away> Lots of crappy quality chinese 5" ones
<darkxst> in a plastic bezel that makes them more like 9" total
<Kris_away> rip it apart lol
<darkxst> they are still crap
<Kris_away> So... 13.04 is going to have a shorter support cycle, and they say it'll be smoother upgrading to new versions... I always have a few problems upgrading
<darkxst> a nexus screen might work, but I would have to cut the glass off the ends of the digitiser (without breaking it!)
<darkxst> Kris_away, minor problems? or major problems
<Kris_away> package hell
<darkxst> really? never hit that
<Kris_away> YOu do when you have a huge amount of stuff installed and non-repo things lol
<darkxst> I tend to go through 4-5 release before I re-install
<darkxst> Kris_away, sure, I am a dev
<darkxst> my current stack looks more like S
<darkxst> whatever that will be called ;)
<Kris_away> Will ubuntu-gnome be the official name or... g'buntu gnobuntu gubuntu
<darkxst> ubuntu GNOME
<Kris_away> with space, no space, or dash lol
<darkxst> Kris_away, does a space really matter? proposed logo has no space, packagesets have a dash
<Kris_away> Although this distro ruins me calling ubunutu "shuttle-gnome" lol
<Kris_away> no space works since spaces are evil things
<IdleOne> are there any 13.04 daily iso's yet?
<IdleOne> found them http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-22
<darkxst> robert_ancell, trying to update evolution, but the plugins end up with full so versions (i.e. so.0.0.0 etc), how can I stop that?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, not sure what you mean, has that changed between versions?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, nope, it only seems to happen when I build it
<robert_ancell> darkxst, how are you building it?
<darkxst> the debian package is just plugin.so
<darkxst> pbuilder
<darkxst> but if I build the debian package locally, I get plugin.so.0.0.0 and the symlinks
<robert_ancell> hmm, I'd expect pbuilder to do the right thing. Don't know, sorry
<robert_ancell> I normally just debuild/bzr-buildpackage locally then upload
<robert_ancell> perhaps libtool or something has changed
<darkxst> possible but it builds correctly under jhbuild
<robert_ancell> darkxst, also worth checking is building from git and checking if the same thing happens
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, when I try to build evolution, the modules and plugins are get so.x.x.x versions
<darkxst> which they shouldnt
<darkxst> any idea why?
<darkxst> even with the debian package, this happens
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> isnt there a patch which exactly does that?
<ricotz> 10_revert_libevolution_avoid-version.patch
<ricotz> i don't know the rationale for doing this though
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591436
<ubot5> Gnome bug 591436 in Miscellaneous "Add -avoid-version to LDFLAGS" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> that is unrelated to modules and plugins?
<darkxst> I think its something else, if I look at the file list for the debian package, they are plugin.so
<darkxst> but when I build their package I get plugin.so.0.0.0
<ricotz> so e.g. usr/lib/evolution/*/plugins/*-bbdb.so is actually usr/lib/evolution/*/plugins/*-bbdb.so.0.0.0?
<darkxst> yeh an 2 symlinks
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> sounds like some buildsys problem
<darkxst> yes, and I have no idea how to fix it!
<ricotz> does it happen while building the plain git repo too?
<darkxst> well it doesnt happing with a jhbuild
<darkxst> presumably its one of the dh_ scripts doing it
<ricotz> i see
<darkxst> It does work ok if I install all the extra files, but that just seems wrong ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, so if you are building 3.7.91-1 locally it "fails" too?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, it kind of works here
<darkxst> "kind of"?
<ricotz> (but i have automake 1.12.6 as default)
<ricotz> liborg-gnome-evolution-bbdb.la
<ricotz> liborg_gnome_evolution_bbdb_la-bbdb.o
<ricotz> liborg_gnome_evolution_bbdb_la-gaimbuddies.o
<ricotz> liborg-gnome-evolution-bbdb.lai
<ricotz> liborg-gnome-evolution-bbdb.so
<ricotz> liborg-gnome-evolution-bbdb.soT
<ricotz> this is plugins/bbdb/.libs/*
<ricotz> .so and soT are no symlinks
<darkxst> so I get the same
<ricotz> but soT shouldnt be there
<ricotz> you do?
<darkxst> but the files in debian/usr/lib/evolution/*/plugins/ are versioned
<ricotz> darkxst> but when I build their package I get plugin.so.0.0.0
<darkxst> and as are the files that end up in the packages
<ricotz> -rw-r--r-- 1 rico rico 18256 Mär 22 08:14 liborg-gnome-itip-formatter.so
<ricotz> darkxst, the debian experimental builds are using automake 1.12.6-2 if i am correct
<darkxst> I just have the standard raring automake 1.11 or whatever it is
<ricotz> 1.11.6 that is
<ricotz> the tarball itself was built with 1.11.6 too so i suppose it is working for the upstream maintainer
<ricotz> darkxst, btw if there are no funny things in the rules, dh_ doesnt create new files or symlinks
<ricotz> so what "make install" gives you is what you get
<darkxst> ricotz, so actually its only the 92 package that fails apparently
<fhedstrom> Hi, is there any ppa that hosts latest "Web" 3.8 or is it possible to easy build it?
<fhedstrom> ricotz doesn't seem to do it
<darkxst> fhedstrom, we probably haven't packaged it yet
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, that is why i asked if you built 3.7.91-1
<darkxst> yeh I got confused, 3.7.91-1 worked
<darkxst> 3.7.91-1 updated to 92 fails
<darkxst> gotta go, be back in a bit
<fhedstrom> darkxst, ok! So it will happen sometime soon mby? Want to try out the new chrome web store and webkit and leave FF. But no rush, I'm enjoying your work with the other 3.8 apps now.
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, a simple update to 3.7.92 works fine here
<ricotz> the installed plugins/modules are fine
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm not for me ;(
<darkxst> ricotz, should the g-c-c search provider go in its own package? or just in -common?
<darkxst> well just 'gnome-control-center' or a seperate package?
<ricotz> darkxst, putting it in gnome-control-center should be fine
<darkxst> ok will do
<darkxst> ricotz, ok uploaded a fixed .91
<Ponch0> My screen goes blank and I just see the mouse cursor if it stays idle for a few minutes, I think it has something to do with Brightness and lock center.  When I try to open it, it just crashes.
<darkxst> Ponch0, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696169
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696169 in lock-screen "Shows black screen in place of shield" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-23
<darkxst> Ponch0, what version of g-c-c are you using?
<Ponch0> darkxst: sorry about the delay, g-c-c, what's that and how do I check the version?
<darkxst> 'apt-cache policy gnome-control-center'
<Ponch0> Installed: 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu16
<darkxst> Ponch0, ok, that is just the standard ubuntu one, file a bug w/ ubuntu-bug
<Ponch0> <esc> doesn't help
<Ponch0> oh ok
<darkxst> you using gnome3 ppa?
<Ponch0> yes.
<Ponch0> just don't have "staging" ppa
<darkxst> yeh brightness is currently broken I believe, but that shouldnt affect the standard raring packages
<darkxst> (broken in staging)
<Ponch0> Ok, it was fine, until a few days ago.
<Ponch0> I mean everything seems to be ok, just can't leave my laptop or I have to restart.
<darkxst> the blank screen thing is unrelated to g-c-c
<darkxst> caused by clutter or mutter
<darkxst> atleast here I can <esc> out!
<Ponch0> ah lucky you.
<Ponch0> is there a way I can replace g-c-c with the gnome one
<darkxst> no and that won't help
<darkxst> you can get the new g-c-c from staging though
<darkxst> its much nicer ;)
<Ponch0> do I have to add the ppa?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> suspend on lid-close is probably broken too
<Ponch0> it is.
<darkxst> well for some people atleast, again that works here ;0
<darkxst> we will probably switch to logind soon
<Ponch0> well, I have power button set to suspend and  if I walk away for a few mins, I hit that and it works
<darkxst> that will fix a lot of problems
<darkxst> gnome are about halfway through ripping out the various consolekit code path's ;(
<Ponch0> I'm not sure what that means? I wish I could contribute to dev but I just don't how, I was kind of "forced" to use the new version, with the older versions my wifi or ethernet worked.
<Ponch0> didn't work*
<darkxst> Ponch0, there is plenty of non-dev things we could use help with ;)
<Ponch0> although no regrets that I got it, just minor inconveniences.
<Ponch0> like what
<Ponch0> If I can help I will.
<darkxst> I really should make a list somewhere but a few things that currently need doing
<darkxst> - updated screenshots (and probably some minor edits to text) for installer
<darkxst> - moving things forward with the proposed logos
<darkxst> - writing content for the forthcoming website
<darkxst> and of course the all important testing and bug reporting ;)
<Ponch0> ah ok, where do I create an account to do this? also testing = staging, recommended? I'm guessing
<Ponch0> Now, I report bugs but it than opens up a tab for launchpad login? if I don't login does my bug still get reported?
<darkxst> umm you probably have to login to report bugs
<Ponch0> This is my first time around messing around with Ubuntu, I totally got rid of windows 8 on this laptop.  I'm learning python, thought might as well go all the way.
<darkxst> currently ubuntu-bug won't work with ppa packages, until this lands -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1158119
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158119 in apport (Ubuntu) "support for reporting bugs against gnome3-team ppa" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<darkxst> (you could however manually install that file
<darkxst> Ponch0, nice ;)
<darkxst> python is a good place to start, but won't help much in GNOME land ....
<Ponch0> Also, the fact that windows 8, practically has a tablet interface.... on a laptop
<Ponch0> well, i'm learning Python for other things but what does GNOME utilize?
<darkxst> Ponch0, I have a win 8 VM (since I got a free license), but it absolutely ghastly!
<Ponch0> haha
<darkxst> gnome-shell is largely JS for the frontend and C for the backend
<darkxst> GNOME apps moving forward are recommended to be JS
<darkxst> many Ubuntu apps though are python
<Ponch0> Ok, great I'll be making the transition to C down the line.  Once my pythoning is stable enough :)
<Ponch0> all right, since you can't report bugs for gnome because of a bug, how would I report a gnome specific bug? I did notice that when I was reporting gnome related bugs I wasn't allowed. But i think I've been able to for a few days now
<darkxst> Ponch0, install the file from that big ;)
<darkxst> bug
<Ponch0> I'm pretty sure I don't have to, I reported a bug earlier today and it didn't kick back - it was gnome related.
<darkxst> Ponch0, if its a package off the ppa, then currently you will get a 'not allowed' message
<darkxst> if its a package from universe, then it will work fine (obviously)
<Ponch0> ah ok, one sec than, let me get that. also I'll add the staging.
<Ponch0> uhm, sorry for my ignorance, but how do I add that package?
<darkxst> save the patch to ubuntu-gnome.py
<darkxst> and then sudo cp ubuntu-gnome.py /usr/share/apport/general-hooks/
<jjmarin> Ponch0: The fact that gnome is going to promote JS as the main language for application development doesn't mean Pythong is going to be removed
<jjmarin> s/Pythong/Python
<Ponch0> jjmarin: I understand, I'm learning Python for unrelated reasons, than I have to learn some C for implementing Cython and if in the future I can contribute on the dev side, I will.
<Ponch0> I like Pythong better anyway.
<jjmarin> :)
<darkxst> sure you an still write a gnome app in python,
<darkxst> you can
<Ponch0> sure can :), ok the patch has been applied, now I'll add the staging ppa, and create an account for launchpad.
<darkxst> Ponch0, this is always a fun way to advance your programming skills -> http://code.google.com/codejam/
<darkxst> python is very well suited to many of their 'problems'!
<Ponch0> Wow that's awesome thanks for the link, I hear google is big on Python, i'm not sure how true that is.
<darkxst> yeh its pretty awesome
<Ponch0> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but can I remove "sudo apt-get remove libatlas3gf-base libatlas-dev" and replace it with "sudo apt-get install libopenblas-dev"
<Ponch0> Ok, staging implemented so far it hasn't blown up :)
<darkxst> yeh that should be ok
<Ponch0> awesome thanks.
<Ponch0> it seems webupd8 has a gnome3 PPA, should I add it, or everything that's in that PPA, I already get through staging and main PPA?
<darkxst> hmm, webupd8 mostly packages gnome-shell extensions
<darkxst> although I would recommend just getting them from extension.gnome.org
<Ponch0> ok i'm all set than. haha thanks.
<darkxst> yeh, and I really need to revert my system from something that looks more like Ubuntu S
<darkxst> so I can actaully test things ;)
<kbsa__> Ok, my system froze changing the wallpaper from system settings/background
<kbsa__> Heh Ponch0 is still logged in
<darkxst> background handling was just recently moved into mutter
<darkxst> but we reverted a lot of the code, since it breaks other DE's
<Ponch0> mutter is an application? I don't think I have it.
<darkxst> Ponch0, mutter is the window manager for gnome-shell
<darkxst> you must have it ;)
<Ponch0> I just tried installing gnome clocks from software center and it crashed in the middle of the install.  so i'm sending the info on that.
<darkxst> Ponch0, clocks hasnt been updated. its still the old python app
<Ponch0> nope just searched it in the apps and it isn't there.
<darkxst> not the new JS one
<darkxst> Ponch0, its there, just you wont see it
<darkxst> library, no app
<Ponch0> Oh
<Ponch0> Tweak tool is the recommended app to use for messing with gnome look?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> even, the only app
<darkxst> its really just a frontend to gsettings/dconf-editor though
<darkxst> the latter is recommend if you really want to mess with GNOME ;)
<darkxst> and d-feet for dbus stuff
<Ponch0> haha I have no idea yet, but I'm sure I'll learn right now i need apps with pictures :)
<darkxst> plenty of pictures on facebook ;)
<Ponch0> haha true.
<darkxst> Ponch0, stuff pictures 'grep' should become your new friend ;)
<darkxst> debian codesearch is also cool, but a bit out of date (since debian is)
<darkxst> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcodesearch.debian.net%2F&ei=MSBNUeHPB6mOiAeSuoDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNEGUBhkTR3DjLpjNXrOzMST5APpiw&sig2=q_NAB1l_uyKqFFzK3CRwWA&bvm=bv.44158598,d.aGc
<darkxst> or just
<darkxst> http://codesearch.debian.net/
<Ponch0> Wow, huge world here in linux
<Ponch0> Hey what was that link you sent yesterday that gives the instructions to fully switch to Ubuntu-gnome from unity?
<Ponch0> I'm going to try it without losing any files
<darkxst> the one in the IRC topic
<Ponch0> I think that's for Ubuntu 12.10, I have 13.04?
<darkxst> you won't loose any files, but will probably end up with most ubuntu packages still installed (compared to a clean install, where they won't be)
<darkxst> Ponch0, same applies equally
<Ponch0> darkxst: thanks, appreciate your patience. I guess it comes with the programming background :)
<darkxst> I guess I am just multi-threaded!
<Ponch0> hahah
<Ponch0> question, I did the switcharoo, do I remove any PPAs?
<Ponch0> Like the main Ubuntu PPAs?
<darkxst> there are no "main" ubuntu PPA's
<Ponch0> Oh, you're right I must be seeing things. brb I have to restart.
<Ponch0> I <3 ubuntu gnome.
<darkxst> :)
<Ponch0> thank you again for your help.
<darkxst> np
<Ponch0> the computer is faster now I must say.
<darkxst> lol, I have nothing to compare with, has been atleast 6  years since I ran windows on my computer
<Ponch0> lol, so you build your own machines or buy computers that come with linux os?
<darkxst> I build my own desktops
<darkxst> laptops I just wipe the HDD once I get them
<darkxst> they still have the 'sticker' but thats about the only windows thing on the
<darkxst> m
<Ponch0> lol that's awesome.
<darkxst> it is essentially impossible to buy a computer with linux pre-installed in Australia
<darkxst> although I hear system 76 are in the process of setting up over here
<Ponch0> Well, i guess it's the same thing 'here' US unless I order system 76 or something
<darkxst> Dell?
<Ponch0> I have to order that also, I have never seen a retail sell a Dell with anything but windows.
<darkxst> yeh but in the US, you can actually order a Dell with Ubuntu
<darkxst> not so here
<Ponch0> really? dells suck anyway.
<darkxst> yeh, I feed off thinkpads
<darkxst> up to about 4th one, and never had any unsupported hardware issues
<Ponch0> I read that they're good.  I like Toshiba, although don't go crying to them if something isn't right. "Premium support"
<Ponch0> I had a Dell, within a few months it started to fall apart.
<Ponch0> Hmm, http://ubuntuportal.com/2013/03/download-ubuntu-gnome-13-04-daily-images.html <the picture of the app menu here doesn't match mine, in that I don't have the menu-breakdown on the right hand side, is that a theme?
<darkxst> ricotz, we should land the mozjs update in the gnome3 ppa?
<darkxst> ricotz, and I reckon logind as well ;)
<darkxst> atleast in staging
<darkxst> basically just a case of adding build-deps on systemd packages
<darkxst> ppa would need to depend on libpam-systemd
<darkxst> ^something in the ppa
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, sorry, i am against both since mozjs still dosnt have a release and gjs would need the dev branch
<ricotz> darkxst, i still havent got to check out the switch to logind
<darkxst> ricotz, there will be a mozjs17 branch of gjs
<darkxst> for 3.8 release
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/log/?h=wip/js17
<darkxst> oh and the mozjs release is being held up by only sstangl getting ftp access
<ricotz> darkxst, will goa 3.7.92 break empathy/g-c-c 3.6?
<ricotz> (i want to move it out of staging)
<jbicha> ricotz: I was waiting to see what Debian did with gcr before moving the gcr/gnome-keyring stuff to the regular gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> so you can copy it over when you think it's good
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, will do then
<ricotz> jbicha, do you expect problems running gcc/empathy 3.6 with the new goa 3.7.x?
<darkxst> ricotz, I suspect it will be ok, but havent tried it.
<ricotz> darkxst, i am taking that maybe as a yes ;)
<Ponch0> Screen goes white since this mornings update, I just see the top bar, but if I hit the hot corner, wallpaper comes back, than disappears as soon as I go back to desktop
<darkxst> Ponch0, don't think there is anything on our side with recent updates that would cause that,
<Ponch0> Ok easy fix, I used tweak tool and checked off the box that says to have file manager handle the desktop
<Ponch0> set the wall paper through that and it's not blanking out.
<darkxst> oh, thats probably conflicting with the new background handling in mutter
<darkxst> btw re that screenshot yesterday, that is gnome-shell 3.6
<Ponch0> haha ty :)
<darkxst> gnome-shell 3.8 has completely reworked the apps view
<darkxst> and search results etc
<Ponch0> I'm ok with that.
<jjmarin> I'm very confortable with the new gnome 3.8
<jjmarin> the thumbnails of windows in the activity overiview are bigger and they respect the ratio
<Ponch0> jjmarin, my gnome shell version is 3.7.92, is that "3.8" or is there an actual version of 3.8 that for some reason isn't updating for me
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-24
<jjmarin_> Ponch0: you're right, just there won't be real differences in the changes I mentioned
<Ponch0> jjmarin_: I see, either way DE is the best I've encountered and super efficient.
<jjmarin_> Ponch0: DE ?
<Ponch0> desktop environment, sorry.
<Ponch0> It sure as hell beats Windows 8, when I'm scrolling through huge icons with a mouse on a laptop. That was meant for a tablet.
<jjmarin_> I wasn't sure :)
<jjmarin_> No really
<jjmarin_> big icons also helps to use the DE with less mouse precision
<jjmarin_> also, the number of objects that a human can process is limited
<jjmarin_> main user interaction covered by gnome is mouse and keyboard
<Ponch0> jjmarin_: I never thought about it that way, but it makes sense.
<darkxst> all the bits for gnome ownCloud integration should be in place now (on staging ppa) ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: do you want to revert the Nautilus commits that drop drawing the desktop? bug 1159430
<ubot5> bug 1159430 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus 3.7.92 does not display desktop background" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159430
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, no, and imo we shouldn't do that
<ricotz> g-s-d is suppose to take of it
<jbicha> ricotz: does that work for people using unity or metacity?
<ricotz> jbicha, works in metacity, havent checked unity (while i kind of never use it)
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?h=gnome-3-8&id=99da10fa
<jbicha> oh I guess we revert that in g-s-d
<ricotz> jbicha, will this be in g-s-d 3.8?
<ricotz> ah nevermind
<ricotz> isnt unity having its own way to draw the background?
<ricotz> or does it rely on nautilus?
<jbicha> ricotz: I believe Unity will rely on Nautilus until sometime next cycle
<ricotz> i see, that is too bad
<jbicha> I believe it works for you since you don't have nautilus draw desktop icons, unfortunately Unity does the opposite
<ricotz> fyi drawing the icons works
<ricotz> while g-s-d is initializing the background
<jbicha> Unity will get fixed, it's metacity I'm more concerned about since no one cares there
<ricotz> jbicha, keeping the g-s-d revert is enough for metacity
<jbicha> it's another one of those disruptive changes GNOME lands after the Freeze
<ricotz> (nautilus is using a rgba window and doesnt touch the root window)
<ricotz> (so everything else can draw the background)
<ricotz> jbicha, so adding the override to enable the g-s-d background drawing will be enough
<dupondje> Bleh, upgraded to newest empathy, and still broken as hell :(
<dupondje> empathy seems to be a pain in teh ass :(
<dupondje> empathy even gives errors on facebook & wl ssl certs :(
<dupondje> rofl
<dupondje> Is there a place to report bugs in the gnome3 ppa ?
<dupondje> 'Open agenda' in gnome3 opens gedit ... :(
<darkxst> dupondje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/841409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 841409 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "GEdit is the only choice as Calendar application in Default Applications dialog" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-17
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a guest session for gdm ? There used to be one in Ubuntu main flavour before it switched to lightdm
<darkxst> AnAnt, Nope
<darkxst> I think Ubuntu still have their guest session if you use lightdm
<AnAnt> darkxst: yes, it does.
<AnAnt> darkxst: gdm also doesn't have a remote login feature ?
<AnAnt> darkxst: ie. that from gdm on my machine I would login into another one ?
<darkxst> AnAnt, gdm supports XDCMP
<AnAnt> ok, another question, gdm sometimes won't start, how can I debug this problem ?
<AnAnt> and when it does start, after I login, I get messages about gnome-session-daemon crashes
<darkxst> err, there is no gnome-session-daemon
<darkxst> do you mean gnome-settings-deamon
<darkxst> but regardless you should file a bug from the crash dialog
<AnAnt> yes, sorry
<AnAnt> ok, so I've set  Enable = true under [xdmcp] & DisallowTCP=false (under [security])
<AnAnt> yet I don't see any remote login in GDM
<mgedmin> do we have any official-looking documentation of how to cross-upgrade from stock Ubuntu to Ubuntu GNOME?
<junkanoo> anyone here
<Noskcaj> junkanoo, always someone
<darkxst> mgedmin, no, but it would be good if someone could add that to the wiki pages or something
<darkxst> it's official: mdeslaur> [AGREED] Ubuntu GNOME is a 3 year LTS
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-18
<parin> darkxst: Hi, just came by to see if there's something I can help
<Noskcaj> parin, Mostly just adding bugfixes now, or helping get the desktop 3.10 FFe approved
<parin> Noskcaj: okay. Where can I find the list of the bugs to be fixed ?
<Noskcaj> Pretty much anything at launchpad.net/ubuntu that you think you know how to fix. Or going through the gnome git looking for fixes we can backport
<Noskcaj> I think there is a blueprint for the more important bugs though
<Noskcaj> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/ubuntugnome-trusty-tahr-roadmap is the big blueprint of stuff we want to get done this cycle
<parin> Noskcaj: nice. I'll see what I can do :-)
<darkxst> parin, I am testing displayconfig again, but d-bus activation is broken again ;(
<darkxst> packages are on ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop
<darkxst> hopefully it was just a bad rebase that is causing it
<darkxst> parin, an incomplete list of bugs is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+milestone/trusty
<darkxst> parin, there is also a missing "monitors-changed" signal somewhere in displayconfig or g-s-d
<darkxst> probably displayconfig
<parin> darkxst: I can look into the "monitors-changed" signal
<darkxst> parin, ok thanks
<parin> Noskcaj: Hi, I'm trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/1262062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262062 in Ubuntu GNOME "'Extract Here' will work on first file but not a second" [Medium,Triaged]
<parin> Noskcaj: I downloaded file-roller_3.10.2.1-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz from here - file-roller_3.10.2.1-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz
<parin> Noskcaj: it already contains a patch for the bug. Does Ubuntu-GNOME use the same package ?
<Noskcaj> parin, Just let me check
<Noskcaj> That bug should be fix released. Ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome always share the same packages
<parin> Noskcaj: okay, I've changed it to fix released
<Noskcaj> thanks
<parin> Noskcaj: Hi, sorry to trouble you again, trying to fix this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1281663
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281663 in Ubuntu GNOME "Gnome Shell crashes when trying to open Flash fullscreen (with signal 5)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<parin> Noskcaj: it led me to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709434
<ubot5> Gnome bug 709434 in general "[REGRESSION] clutter_box_layout_allocate: Process /usr/bin/gnome-shell was killed by signal 5 (SIGTRAP)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<parin> Noskcaj: It has been fixed, here's the downstream patch - https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=823859
<Noskcaj> If you're sure it's the same bug, the first bit would be to link it to the launchpad bug report
<parin> Noskcaj: clutter-1.0_1.16.4.orig.tar.xz from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0 already has the patch applied. So, this bug would also be a fix released ?
<Noskcaj> Looks like it
<parin> Noskcaj: yeah, I'm sure it's the same bug, also reported in Fedora - https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1057933
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1057933 in gnome-shell "[abrt] gnome-shell: shell_app_compare(): gnome-shell killed by SIGSEGV" [Unspecified,Closed: currentrelease]
<Noskcaj> so mark it fix released, and add the bugs from elsewhere to the report
<parin> Noskcaj: okay, I've changed the status. Where should I give the links to the fedora and upstream bug ? In comment or also affects project ?
<Noskcaj> also affects
<parin> Noskcaj: okay done. Can you please check it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1281663 (I'm doing this for the first time, so I'm afraid if I've made any mistakes)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281663 in Ubuntu GNOME "Gnome Shell crashes when trying to open Flash fullscreen (with signal 5)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Noskcaj> That's good, thanks
<Noskcaj> Is it clutter or gnome-shell though?
<parin> the bug's in clutter, but the report in redhat bugzilla states the affected component as gnome-shell
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-19
<parin> darkxst: Hi, I'm trying to fix the "monitors-changed" signal. I'm running ubuntu 13.10 and I've installed displayconfig system-wide. Now, how can I change the resolution through it ?
<cyberalex4life> hi there!
<cyberalex4life> I have a problem on ubuntu saucy gnome
<cyberalex4life> this appeared a few days ago probably after some update
<cyberalex4life> the problem is about keyboard, backlight keys and especially key "i" work harder, meaning that I have to press them a few seconds after they get processed
<cyberalex4life> I tried going back to kernel 3.11.0-17, but still the problem persists. The problem is still there when booting saucy gnome live image, but after those secconds everything comes to normal
<cyberalex4life> then when booting on hard drive, the problem is fixed at first, then it reapears, also there is some kind of lag in the system which was not there
<cyberalex4life> my guess is that it is from some update to gnome-shell
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-20
<Noskcaj> darkxst, can you renew my membership to the packaging team?
<mgedmin> what causes this: http://imgur.com/JAPxOip,qZvVJTd#1?  with the tech details collapsed the list at the top gets *less* space than with tech details expanded
<mgedmin> I have a vague recollection that I started seeing this after I upgraded gtk+ from the gnome3-team ppa
<mgedmin> is anyone here running 13.10 without the ppa and willing to run update-manager and see if they get the same?
<parin> darkxst: ping
<parin> darkxst: I've committed a possible fix for the xevents not being handled bug - https://github.com/parinporecha/displayconfig/compare
<parin> darkxst: can you please review it ?
<parin> darkxst: oh the indentation is wrong. I'll correct it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, Hi
<darkxst> Noskcaj, so the latest on gnome-desktop update, is its probably too late to get a transition through
<darkxst> so as a stop-gap, we may just upload gnome-desktop 3.10 as a renamed source package and link only g-s-d and g-c-c to that
<darkxst> then clean up the mess, with a more proper solution once U opens up for development
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-21
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Seems like a good idea
<Noskcaj> Wouldn't other depends need rebuilding though?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we will only link g-s-d and g-c-c against it
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> you want to handle the rename of the package?
<Noskcaj> Not really. My internet wouldn't work with gnome-desktop
<darkxst> what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, It can't download the bzr branch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there is no bzr branch yet for gnome-desktop 3.10!
<Noskcaj> No, but to download source, upload a branch, test build.
<Noskcaj> All are things that are difficult at best, pc and internet crashing at worst
<darkxst> ok
<NickCL> Hi
<NickCL> Any one know how gnome-shell prioritizes search results?
<Guest19431> hi can i install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu12.04?
<Guest19431> ?
<Guest19431> ?
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: I dont think it's possible
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: I think 3.4 and parts that didn't make it into normal repositories are all 3.4
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: from the Gnome 3 PPA
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: If you would like to have 3.10 Gnome, I suggest you wait until the 14.04 release which will be in early/mid April and that will be LTS for 3 years
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, actually i have amd radean hd4000 series graphic card which driver does not support latest kernel
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: That does sort of mess the equation up as it were.
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, thats why i dont want to update os. it was too much heating with 13.10 thats why i downgrade to 12.04
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, is there is any way to compile all the packages manually and install?
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: That, I do not know.  Possibly someone else could chime in with that request.
<FiremanEd> Post your request here, every 15 minutes or so, and wait for a response.
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, thanks
<FiremanEd> You'll have to be patient, since I like to think that a lot of people have a "drive thru window" approach and don't want to wait, a lot of people here are volunteers.  They may be here or not, and may be able to help or not.
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, i have patience. hope somebody can help
<FiremanEd> good deal buddy
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: I know that 14.04 will have the 3.13 kernal
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, yes
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, it will have better performance with my graphic card?
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: did you compare the release notes to see if that problem was addressed in that kernel build?
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: that I do not know, may have to do some digging to find out.
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, its common problem. amd stopped to update the driver for the kernel above 3.2.
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: understood
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: according to phoronix, via: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_linux312_major&num=1  Over the weekend I released benchmarks showing the Linux 3.12 kernel bringing big AMD Radeon performance improvements. Those benchmarks of a Radeon HD 4000 series GPU showed the Linux 3.12 kernel bringing major performance improvements over Linux 3.11 and prior.
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, it means that ubuntu14.04 may improve performance
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, with open source driver
<FiremanEd> correct
<Guest19431> then i can try 14.04 current built with updated kernel to check performance.
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: But, This was only one opinion I pulled from a search.
<Guest19431> FiremanEd, yes thanks. also i dont think that it can match with the amd provided driver in case of performace. this may be one solution
<FiremanEd> excatly
<FiremanEd> starting point, just be careful! and think all testing mode in your mind set
<Guest19431> i just like gnome and want to install latest version. if it will be possible to install in my current configuration, it will be best
<Guest19431> otherwise i have to compromise with performance
<FiremanEd> I understand that, it is quite nice
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: From Planet Ubuntu: The 3.13.0-18.38 Trusty kernel has been uploaded to the archive. This
<FiremanEd> is based on the v3.13.6 upstream stable kernel. I would also like to
<FiremanEd> remind everyone that Trusty Kernel Freeze is fast approaching on Thurs,
<FiremanEd> Apr 3. Please make sure to get any outstanding patches submitted to our
<FiremanEd> Ubuntu kernel team mailing list for review asap. After kernel freeze, all patches are subject to our Ubuntu SRU policy.—–Important upcoming dates: Thurs Mar 27 – Final Beta (~1 week away) Thurs Apr 03 – Kernel Freeze (~2 weeks away)
<Guest19431> or i can wait till final release as only one month to go
<FiremanEd> Guest19431: Exactly, not much longer
<Guest19431> thanks for ur support bussy
<Guest19431> buddy
<FiremanEd> my pleasure
<cyberalex4life> hi there!
<cyberalex4life> I would like to ask you about optimus support in ubuntu gnome trusty?
<cyberalex4life> could it be made possible the way optimus is supported in ubuntu unity trusty?
<darkxst> cyberalex4life, tryng to get it working currently, could use more testers
<darkxst> cyberalex4life, nvidia-331, lightdm + gnome-shell should be working using optimus
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-22
<WTS> hello all
<WTS> i am a recent ubuntu gnome user and i think this would be the channel for tech support
<WTS> right?
<WTS> i was going to use linux mint but tbh i like gnome ubuntu just fine
<WTS> i seem to have a problem with shell extensions not working correctly
<WTS> case in point, my applications menu does not work
<WTS> i can click it
<WTS> but it does nothing
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-23
<bess> Hi Guys, I have a problem instsalling ubuntu gnome the installer somehow crashes when I choose the custom partition install
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, do you have time?
<sgo11> darkxst, I added "xrandr --output VGA-0 --off" to /sbin/prime-offload. lightdm resolution problem is fixed. but gdm and gnome-shell still have the same problems. gdm is flickering and fails to start. gnome-shell is a black off screen when login with lightdm. Maybe these problems are not related to my non-existent display?
<darkxst> sgo11, hey
<sgo11> darkxst, hi. I am here. just added a comment in launchpad.
<darkxst> yes saw
<Noskcaj> Can i have a link to the ubuntu-gnome 3.10 transition tracker?
<darkxst> so the flickering only happens on second display for me, which means probably gdm is displayed on non-existent display
<Noskcaj> That did exist didn't it?
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+milestone/trusty
<darkxst> buts its incomplete
<darkxst> really
<darkxst> also a few of those are PPA bugs for 3.12
<darkxst> had hoped the QA team would take over triaging and tagging bugs, but that hasnt really happened
<darkxst> sgo11, and not really surprised setting a second primary during a running session, crashes X!
<darkxst> sgo11, you absolutely must only ever have one primary
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. do you mean I should try "xrandr --output LVDS-1-0 --primary" in /sbin/prime-offload? can I put both "xrandr --output VGA-0 --off" and  "xrandr --output LVDS-1-0 --primary" in that file? thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, sure try that
<darkxst> just put the --off command before the --primary one
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. got it. I will try that now. I am using that laptop now. so I will have to quit IRC first. brb. thanks.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I have triage rights if you need anything
<darkxst> Noskcaj, well I want all significant gnome-shell/mutter/gjs bugs etc tagged under Ubuntu gnome
<darkxst> I will add you to that project so you can actually tag them though
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done, so add project ubuntu-gnome to bug, then you should be able to select milestone trusty
<sgo11> darkxst, just tried that. gdm is still flickering. the only difference is when I switch to VT1 and back to VT7, there is no pupup window "could not set the configuration for CRTC 652". when switching back to VT7, the screen is not updated, thus it still shows screen VT1 image.
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> sgo11, you get the gdm grey background during flickering state though?
<sgo11> darkxst, then, I tried to switch to lightdm. what I see this time is a popup window "The system is running in low-graphics mode" title.
<sgo11> darkxst, yeah, gdm grey background flickering between grey and black (off).
<darkxst> sgo11, first is odd, second means gdm is loaded but displayed on the other display
<darkxst> sgo11, let me see if I can revert the config change in gpu-manager
<sgo11> darkxst, in lightdm, it shows "Your screen , graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself". that is the content of that title.
<Noskcaj> Actually, i need to update d-conf
<darkxst> sgo11, yeh I know that popup, anyway undo those changes and try with the updated ubuntu-drivers-common which is building now on the ppa
<sgo11> darkxst, when you say undo those changes, do you mean removing two lines "xrandr --output VGA-0 --off" and "xrandr --output LVDS-1-0 --primary" in /sbin/prime-offload ? thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, perhaps try just remove the '--primary' first
<darkxst> but if that still doesnt work, then remove the other one
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. got it. when the building is complete, please let me know. I will do update. thanks.
<darkxst> I suspect you can't actually make an offloaded display primary
<darkxst> sgo11, I'm off to cook dinner, it should take 20mins or so
<sgo11> darkxst, got it. thanks a lot. I will try that.
<darkxst> sgo11, if the ppa is still enabled, then just run an update in half, it should pick it up by then
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. cheers. :) enjoy your dinner.
<sgo11> darkxst, I tried ubuntu-drivers-common 1:0.2.91.2~trusty3. with and without "xrandr --output VGA-0 --off" in /sbin/prime-offload. The problem still remains the same. gdm is flickering.
<darkxst> sgo11, is xrandr -q/--listproviders correct now?
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, I was about to update the bug. I found a workaround.
<sgo11> darkxst, I removed all the changes from /sbin/prime-offload. added Section "Monitor" Identifier "VGA-0" Option "Ignore" "True" EndSection in xorg.conf. both gdm and gnome-shell works. I still can see problem detected once gnome-shell logged in. but that is harmless. I don't see any problems at all.
<sgo11> added a comment to the bug for reference.
<sgo11> darkxst, sorry, I haven't tried "xrandr -q" without the modification of xorg.conf. I don't think that is correct, because turnning off VGA-0 in xorg.conf solve all the problems.
<sgo11> do you want me to try "xrandr -q" without xorg.conf manual modification?
<sgo11> PS: I removed all files in /var/crash/* and reboot the system. No "problem detected" popup window anymore.
<sgo11> in current workaround, nvidia-settings become useless because it can only detect CRT-0 (VGA-0) which is disabled by xorg.conf.
<darkxst> sgo11, sorry this is way out of my realm!
<darkxst> I think you workaround does confirm that the 'non-existent' display is what causing the issues
<darkxst> but I really I have no idea where it is coming from
<sgo11> darkxst, yeah, "non-existent" does cause the issue. that is what I think too.
<darkxst> my guess was the updated ubuntu-drivers-common would remove the issue, but it didn't so its a regression somewhere else
<sgo11> darkxst, since I can use gdm and gnome-shell with nvidia-driver now, there is another small problem. gnome-tweak-tool shows workspaces are dynamics. but I can only see one workspace. the second workspace is never created.
<darkxst> sgo11, in tweak tool? or gnome-shell
<sgo11> darkxst, in gnome-shell, the second workspace is never created. I always have one workspace.
<darkxst> sgo11, that is probably fallout from not having a primary monitor, you should file an upstream bug for that
<sgo11> darkxst, in bug #1296020, there is a new comment or status which says "no longer affects: ubuntu-drivers-common". I don't know what it means. maybe it means this issue is from somewhere else.
<ubot5> bug 1296020 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[Asus U36JC] Non-existent display detected in both intel driver and nvidia driver (Optimus Laptop) (ubuntu trusty 14.04)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296020
<darkxst> sgo11, probably just means the triager had not much clue, but given your recent findings he got lucky and was right!
<sgo11> I don't know how to fire an upstream bug. from what you say, that means the workspace issue should be fixed if "non-existent display" gets fixed by ubuntu.
<darkxst> sgo11, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/, and not exactly I suspect workspace creation is tied in with the primary display
<darkxst> if you don't have a primary you might not be able to get a new workspace
<darkxst> (although it has been sometime since I looked at that code, so could be off here)
<sgo11> darkxst, oh. I figured it out. there is an option in gnome-tweak-tool. Workspaces --> "Workspaces only on primary display". that is set to ON by default. After setting it to OFF, I can see the second workspace.
<darkxst> sgo11, still a bug!
<darkxst> all the logic in that stuff assumes you actually have a primary display
<darkxst> and apparently that doesnt happen with off-loaded displays
<sgo11> ok. anyway. I am very happy today. I found a workaround solution, and I can use gdm and gnome-shell in my laptop now. Hopefully, the "non-existent" display issue can be fixed later.
 * darkxst has to disappear for the night, please do file an upstream bug about this (against gnome-shell)
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. I will try to fire one. never did this. let me see. thank you very much for your help!
<sgo11> darkxst, sorry to interrupt. I am a newbie and bad in English. if possible, can you tell me what should be the title of this bug? "Workspaces can not be dynamically added when there is no primary display." ?
<sgo11> darkxst, anyway, I fired the bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=726914
<ubot5> Gnome bug 726914 in overview "Workspaces can not be dynamically added when there is no primary display (ubuntu trusty)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ljunggren> Hi
<ljunggren> Thanks, 1 question since google could not help me : i have found numerous guides to install gnome 3.10 on ubuntu 13.10 but that just sounds like problems. Would following that guide but in Ubuntu-gnome be more error free? since it does not come packed with unity etc?
<ljunggren> have someone tried it?
<junkanoo> anyone here
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-16
<watsoncomputers> ubuntu-gnome live dvd has no desktop when run, pc: Aopen 965MP, 2.0Ghz Core 2 Duo T7300, 2 Gigs Mem, no efi boot for USB but another unit has KodiUbuntu running and boots from USB stick, I am New to Linux
<watsoncomputers> I tried 14.10 amd64 and i386, no luck, It does run UbuntuStudieo live dvd
<watsoncomputers> I do have access to terminal
<darkxst> probably graphics issue, what GPU you have?
<watsoncomputers> Intel Mesa DRI 965GM
<darkxst> try boot with nomodeset
<watsoncomputers> basicly intel 965 graphics
<watsoncomputers> Ok I am new to this , how do you boot with nomodeset with a live dvd?
<watsoncomputers> I currently have a terminal window of the live dvd on that machine
<watsoncomputers> open
<manokara> if i'm not mistaken you need to press 'e' when the boot menu shows up, then add nomodeset to the command line and press return
<watsoncomputers> Ok I will try that
<watsoncomputers> I got a terminal prompt
<manokara> maybe tab key?
<watsoncomputers> well I have the terminal how do I launch the desktop?
<manokara> it should've appeared some command line on the bottom of the boot list
<manokara> but instead it showed up a full terminal?
<watsoncomputers> I am at ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome
<manokara> take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter?lq=1
<watsoncomputers> Ok I have no boot list on this machine that I know of. I have to go into the bios and select the 1st boot device
<manokara> that's because by default grub timeout is set to 0
<watsoncomputers> will do but if your trying to get people to try it out it shouldn't have to be this hard. Just saying
<manokara> yeah I know, linux can be quite a struggle sometimes :/
<watsoncomputers> I have made 4 versions of Ubuntu and 3 worked, gnome not
<manokara> gnome worked the best for me. I had KDE Arch Linux install and after some time I started to have graphics issues
<watsoncomputers> I'll read the add a kernel stuff after I try Mate
<manokara> allright, good luck :)
<watsoncomputers> On this machine Unity is working just fine but wanted to see what gnome 3 was about
<watsoncomputers> Oh damn I didn't know it was that easy to add, Thanks!:)
<manokara> you're welcome!
<watsoncomputers> Ok for live dvd,but will this be an issue if I install?
<manokara> probably not, but if it does you can do the same process
<watsoncomputers> yea and make it permanent
<manokara> yes. it can save the livecd's boot parameters, or not. can't really tell that :P
<watsoncomputers> Well I pressed f6 and selected nomodeset and it booted to the terminal full screen again
<watsoncomputers> how to launch the desktop from the terminal
<manokara> try startx
<watsoncomputers> well I have a desktop background but the launcher went stage left, I have a mouse!
<manokara> can you interact with it? like pressing alt+f2 ou Super key
<watsoncomputers> Any suggestions on how to get it back?
<watsoncomputers> superkey and alt f2 just dim the screen
<John_The_User> are you on a laptop?
<watsoncomputers> no NUC style Media Player PC as stated earlier
<watsoncomputers> Sorry I started out with the specs
<watsoncomputers> pretty vanilla intel pc if you ask me
<manokara> did you try the Boot-Repair solution from that askubuntu link?
<watsoncomputers> Hey when I right mouse click I got the settngs window
<John_The_User> can you do ctrl+alt+T and bring up a terminal?
<watsoncomputers> This live dvd offered that when I press f6 from the try ubuntu-gnome menu
<watsoncomputers> Yes
<watsoncomputers> could the desktop be larger than my screen or does the launcher menu have some setting to change to show all the time?
<John_The_User> It shouldn't be larger than your screen unless your screen has an overscan problem. When you move the mouse into the top left corner does it disappear?
<watsoncomputers> no I just checked it 1360x768
<John_The_User> Wish I could help you more, I'm no expert. Just a casual user
<watsoncomputers> what drives the launcher bar? If I can call it that in Unity its on the left but you can set it to auto hide. Is this something like that?
<John_The_User> It doesn't hide. It just sits at the top
<watsoncomputers> ok maybe someone else has an Idea
<manokara> yea... i kinda ran out of ideas, hehe
<watsoncomputers> Thanks for your help I am alot further along than an hour ago
<John_The_User> as long as you have a terminal then you can do a lot
<John_The_User> as far as troubleshooting and testing goes
<manokara> what was the actual problem? black screen?
<manokara> irc doesn't show previous messages :/
<watsoncomputers> ok when I try to run ubuntu-gnome from the live dvd I would get a blank desktop, then after selecting nomodeset It booted to terminal
<watsoncomputers> I started x and now have a blank desktop but mouse rt-click got me the all settings window
<watsoncomputers> alt-t gets  me a teminal window. how do I get the normal gnome desktop with a launcher?
<manokara> well, it might make no difference at all but, try gnome-shell at the terminal instead of startx
<watsoncomputers> can I do that from terminal on the desktop I have or do I need to reboot?
<manokara> I recommend rebooting
<watsoncomputers> rebooting
<watsoncomputers> I don't get it. It goes straight to the blank desktop non stop now
<manokara> lol
<watsoncomputers> the grey gnome logo just did it's thing and then up pops the blueish background
<watsoncomputers> no mouse or term
<watsoncomputers> but the num lock key lights up when pressed
<watsoncomputers> ok the mouse responds now but no launcher or icons
<John_The_User> it sounds like it's detecting a second screen and showing you the second one
<watsoncomputers> no desktop bar
<John_The_User> there are two displayport ports on that pc correct?
<watsoncomputers> checked that the last time in settings I was on the primary but did show two other not conected screens
<watsoncomputers> I only have one but other pc'c on the other inputs
<watsoncomputers> Just one DVI but I get VGA off it with an adapter
<watsoncomputers> I got the menu back
<watsoncomputers> so I am checking the disk
<manokara> is everything working now?
<watsoncomputers> no
<watsoncomputers> just ruling out bad media
<manokara> still can't access the terminal right?
<watsoncomputers> holding the left shift key as it starts up brings up the boot menu: Try Ubuntu-Gnome, instal and the f# options
<manokara> i would try checking xrandr on a tty to see what's going on with the displays
<manokara> hmm
<watsoncomputers> It's the live DVD, if it doesn't work from there, How can I be sure it will from HD
<manokara> exatcly
<watsoncomputers> Ok the media is good
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-17
<watsoncomputers>  gonna reboot again
<watsoncomputers> ok I am at the UbuntuGnome menu screen under other options I have Expert mode, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset, Free software only
<manokara> nomodeset didn't work before, right?
<watsoncomputers> I guess this is grub because I have no mouse just keyboard controls
<watsoncomputers> I got a terminal window and then startx
<watsoncomputers> at least I had some functionality of the desktop
<watsoncomputers> you said start shell?
<manokara> gnome-shell
<manokara> instead of startx
<watsoncomputers> ok let's see what that brings
<watsoncomputers> Error: gdk_mir_display_open
<manokara> oh noes
<manokara> did it hang?
<manokara> errors usually happen when booting
<watsoncomputers> Faile to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<watsoncomputers> Window manager error: Unagle to ope X display
<watsoncomputers> back to prompt
<manokara> :/
<watsoncomputers> yea rall bummer
<watsoncomputers> I don't see what's all the hype about gnome
<manokara> it's the extensions, i guess
<watsoncomputers> Well I'll never know about them at this rate
<watsoncomputers> hehe
<manokara> http://i.imgur.com/GHqAgwQ.jpg - a little of those extensions
<manokara> network meter, translator, botto mdock
<manokara> it's pretty customizable
<watsoncomputers> I don't know If you watch Youtube but Logan of Tek Syndicate has a gnome desktop with games and video production software running three montors with Nvida cards
<manokara> i do watch youtube, but don't know about that channel, hehe
<watsoncomputers> And He just switched to Linux
<manokara> i have a dual monitor setup with nvidia cards
<manokara> steam, some games
<manokara> once you get used to linux you don't want to leave it :)
<watsoncomputers> Go to TekSyndicate.com and you'll see the video there too got a good forum going on there. But It's some high level stuff and GAMES
<manokara> oh yea, GAMES \o/
<manokara> not much of a gamer tho, just play casually
<watsoncomputers> I am running Ubuntu-desktop on this machine and loving it. Gave the USB stick to a friend and he installed it dual boot on his windows machine right from the usb.
<watsoncomputers> Now he's diving into ubuntu
<manokara> awesome :D
<watsoncomputers> Yea, but I think Unity is a challenge for his hardware he says it's a bit slow
<watsoncomputers> so I was looking for lighter weight desktops
<manokara> in my case I didn't like unity look very much, and it was very buggy in the past
<manokara> maybe it is stable now
<manokara> if you really want lightweight desktops and don't care too much about effects and such, lxde or xfce are good ones
<watsoncomputers> Knock on wood 14.10 is working well on and AMD Fusion e351 cpu
<watsoncomputers> my baby rig, I am building a multi-media production pc and Need a reliable desktop
<manokara> i see
<watsoncomputers> Maybe Unity is it or something else but I've only really seen 3 so far
<manokara> maybe KDE
<watsoncomputers> Krita, and kdenlive run on this box so I just wanted a lighter desktop if possible
<watsoncomputers> Thing is If logan uses it then It must be the real shit, cause he already has Adobe and windows
<watsoncomputers> And it's his full time job on youtube
<manokara> it's all about hardware
<manokara> when I went to the store buy the pieces for this box, I had to be very selective to see parts linux compatible
<manokara> if I got home and it didn't work, well, it'd be bad :P
<manokara> I had a Radeon 7790 first, bought a GTX 650 to use CUDA with Blender
<manokara> but then, the cuda kernel doesn't compile
<manokara> haha
<manokara> but this card is more stable than the other one, so it's ok
<manokara> i'm watching the vid now, that's a nice rig
<watsoncomputers> I am very concerned with that too but I am committed to amd 970 chipset mb,  FX-9590 cpu, SSD's and at least 8T of HD storage. Two hot swappable drive bays
<manokara> :o
<watsoncomputers> Looking at Sapphire 8gig 970x Vapor X
<manokara> i think i'll make some money selling games on steam and upgrade my box :P
<watsoncomputers> That's a safe bet, like porn, games sell
<manokara> yep
<watsoncomputers> be an indi developer and make a name for your self
<manokara> that's what i am planning
<watsoncomputers> Logan promotes indi games alot
<manokara> i went to 3 part time job interviews, and didn't pass in any of them :/
<watsoncomputers> Join the forum
<watsoncomputers> You may find some eger alpha testers on the linux forum
<manokara> I wanted to make games for the 3 platforms, but I haven't had much success setting up a Mac VM
<watsoncomputers> No worries mate, Go to www.workmarket.com and get a gig
<manokara> that's because I have AMD cpu
<watsoncomputers> you work for your self
<manokara> hmm, it seems interesting
<watsoncomputers> like linux, small learning curve to make yourself known
<manokara> but I need to keep up to date with what's going on if I wanted to still be known
<watsoncomputers>  but I have been paying the bills the last 4 yrs and it helps being indi to have something coming in you can count on even if it' like part time but pay's like full time.
<manokara> what do you work with? games?
<watsoncomputers> I do hardware integration, networking, windows obviously
<watsoncomputers> don't know a lick of code
<manokara> hmm, nice
<manokara> I know some code but I need the will to actually finish something, hehe
<manokara> the good and old procrastination
<watsoncomputers> hey xauth: file /home/ubuntu-gnome/.Xauthority does not exist
<watsoncomputers> I typed in --help after startx and got that before the usage screen
<manokara> this doesn't seem critical
<manokara> still nothing?
<watsoncomputers> well I was looking to see what options if any I might have with startx
<manokara> commonly one does it like this: startx -- :0 (or :1)
<watsoncomputers> some I get -fs size -fi fontname
<manokara> those two are for the raw X environment I believe
<watsoncomputers> ok
<watsoncomputers> let's try
<manokara> i'll have to be afk for a bit, good luck there o/
<watsoncomputers> ok thanks
<darkxst> watsoncomputers, the live cd's dont use grub
<darkxst> if you hit a key at the very first screen
<darkxst> you should be able to select some boot options with one of the F keys
<darkxst> possibly F6
<watsoncomputers> Yes, I did f6 nomodeset and got a blank desktop but it had a number 3 in the upper left corner so using settings display I combined them and now have a functioning desktop
<watsoncomputers> just getting use to moving around in it, I did find tweek tools
<watsoncomputers> a lot to learn about moving  around
<watsoncomputers> and the tweeks them selves
<smallfoot-> Anyone working on getting GNOME Shell to work on Ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> You can install the gnome-session-wayland package
<ahoneybun> darkxst: hey who is the person who works on your guys slideshow in ubiquity?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here running 15.04?  I'm having a randomly occurring issue where a window grabs focus and won't let go - the only way to get to a window behind it is to control + alt + arrow to another workspace and then alt-tab back into the original workspace.
<Noskcaj> smallfoot-, Doesn't gnome-shell work now?
<smallfoot-> Noskcaj, it did work some week ago when using Upstart. Then Ubuntu transitioned to systemd. Since then, I haven't gotten it to work.
<smallfoot-> $ sudo apt-get install gnome-session-wayland
<smallfoot-> $ gnome-session --session=gnome-wayland
<smallfoot-> $ service gdm start
<smallfoot-> Anyone can run GNOME on Wayland on Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet?
<darkxst> smallfoot I'm not aware of any issues caused by the systemd transition
<darkxst> smallfoot-, just select the "gnome on wayland" session from gdm
<smallfoot-> darkxst, when I start Ubuntu (not Ubuntu-GNOME) what starts is LightDM
<smallfoot-> However, I can type "service gdm start" to start gdm, but then GDM kinda freezes and i cant use it
<darkxst> smallfoot-, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<smallfoot-> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-18
<LinDol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-19
<taharqa> Hi , my ubuntu-gnome 14.04 is broken. I'm in recovery mode. do you have a diagnostic tools to check what happening ?
<taharqa> how can I reinstall/fix gnome-shell via the commandline
<JockeTF> taharqa: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<JockeTF> I doubt that would fix it unless you've done something to GNOME Shell itself though.
<taharqa> JockeTF: for a reason I can't explain : xserver-xorg was uninstalled !
<JockeTF> Oh. :P
<taharqa> last times this arrive me isi when I use aptitude install something-big-with-qt-dependencies
<taharqa> aptitude propose me a lot of stuff and I say yes
<taharqa> I'll stick to apt-get
<taharqa> problem solved ^^
<taharqa> but I think your command would have reinstall xserver-xorg as well
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-20
<darkxst> ricotz, any idea why webkit gir generation is failing but only on i386? I'm not really familiar with cmake
<darkxst> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200712056/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.webkit2gtk_2.7.92-0ubuntu1~vivid2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> darkxst, is there an actual error message?
<darkxst> ricotz, search for "error 1"
<darkxst> but basically: /build/buildd/webkit2gtk-2.7.92/obj-i686-linux-gnu/Source/WebKit2/tmp-introspect8fCJP1/WebKit2-4.0: error while loading shared libraries: libwebkit2gtk-4.0.so.37: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ricotz> darkxst, looks more like a parallel build issue
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, will try disable that
<darkxst> ricotz, actually my local sbuild run with make -j1, still failed http://pastebin.com/jik0SHuw
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, i see
<ricotz> darkxst, https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140176
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 140176 in WebKit Gtk "[GTK] Cannot compile 2.7.3 on i686" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> hmm ld gold blows up on the i386 ppa builders
<darkxst> I suppose its getting too bloated for i386
<ricotz> darkxst, do you think there is an actual need for "proper" dbg packages of webkit2gtk? if not i would say just generally pass "-g1" and get rid of those insane ~1gb debug-packages
<darkxst> ricotz, certainly not on i386, we barely get any crash reports for that anyway
<ricotz> darkxst, +1
<croquetor> Hi developpers, I am on ubuntu gnome vivid bet, updated, i have 1 or two days with fcitx not running, icons still there and menus, but do not work . Any idea?
<wwl_> pfff
<LinDol> good morning :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-21
<lindol> hi all :)
<darkxst> hi lindol
<darkxst> how is tour translating going?
<lindol> oh. :) good afternood.
<lindol> so, I try to it
<lindol> I read Ubuntu Translators instructions document now.
<lindol> so, I try to translate to korean now. :)
<darkxst> lindol, great!
<lindol> darkxst, thank you :)
<lindol> So if you are ok, please could you tell me about deadline again?
<darkxst> lindol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<darkxst> ubiquity (the installer) uses language packs, so  LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<lindol> oh, .. I think we have a week.
<lindol> oh!
<darkxst> or 3 weeks
<lindol> thank you your effor and help ;)
<lindol> effort
<darkxst> lindol, np ;) just wish we could find more developers !
<lindol> great :)
<darkxst> no that is bad
<lindol> o. o?
<lindol> be great!
<darkxst> "just wish we could find more developers" is not a great thing
<lindol> Ok :)
<darkxst> how long have you been learning english?
<lindol> maybe 1 year?
<darkxst> I think your doing pretty good then
<darkxst> lindol, I have to go make dinner bye
<lindol> thank you :)
<lindol> darkxst, have a great dinner :)
<darkxst> lindol, BBQ's are always great!
<lindol> kkkkk :)
<darkxst> atleast when I cook them ;)
<lindol> wow. did you cook it by self?
<lindol> korea has some BBQ.
<lindol> samkyubsal, and etc.. :)
<darkxst> lindol, korean BBQ is a little different to Aussie BBQ
<lindol> oh,, i see
<lindol> i am browsing the web in google image
<lindol> I think it was good.
<lindol> um.. so what does mean "cutting-edge web standards"?
<lindol> it is "high technology"?
<lindol> full word is "support for cutting-edge web standards,"
<darkxst> buzz-words, who wrote that crap I don't know
<lindol> I think it is "supporting web standards completely" or perfectly
<lindol> OK :)
<darkxst> lindol, your pretty close, newer web standards though
<darkxst> I supposed that means HTML5, CSS3 etc
<lindol> ah...
<lindol> Okay,  i got it ;)
<darkxst> this is similar to the BBQ I Have https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuRekE-_2U4
<darkxst> though I think most Asian countries consider BBQ more a flavour than a cooking apparatus
<lindol> ;) wow,
<lindol> I think that is good.
<lindol> do you eat BBQ now?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> 30mins to heat up BBQ, 10 mins to cook, 10 mins to eat ;)
<darkxst> or there abouts
<lindol> be cool!! :-) I want to eat Aussie BBQ in the fuature
<lindol> OH,
<lindol> sorry, I am translating for Utopic (14.10) in launchpad T_T
<lindol> I will try to translate for VV now again.
<lindol> darkxst, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome
<lindol> I translated ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package in launchpad.
<lindol> but I think this is first draft :)
<lindol> I I have a free time next week, I will check this again.
<lindol> darkxst, thank you for your help, I am happy now for this work. ;)
<darkxst> lindol, thanks for translating ;)
<lindol> darkxst, thank you for you help :)
<lindol> i am happy, so i will have some beer ;)
<darkxst> lindol, enjoy!
<raeth> hello, how i activate the widgets ?
<raeth> is there a channel where we can talk about gnome customizing or we can talk about it here ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-22
<lindol> good afternoon ;)
<LinDol> hi all :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you have any issues with gitg 3.15.2 and libgit2-glib 0.22 being uploaded?
<Noskcaj> Can someone help me with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200947724/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.gitg_3.15.2-0ubuntu1~vivid2_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, to -staging?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did libgit2 build with ssh support?
<darkxst> libgit2-glib
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-22
<darkxst> ricotz, so nividia provide a nvidia specific way to make wayland compostitors work on there blob, I'm not sure the GNOME guys will bite at that ....
<darkxst> will be interesting to see if plymouth and non-root Xorg work with their KMS implementation though
<ricotz> darkxst, hey, obviously I haven't confirmed it works, and yeah, this sounds like some distro-patching
<darkxst> I wasnt expecting you had tried it yet!
<darkxst> I've only had time to read the release notes, and now its final beta time, hopefully less bumpy than beta 1 was
<ricotz> darkxst, of course I am running this driver in the usual environment already though ;)
<darkxst> that I would expect
<gso> Using Gnome Shell - how do I disable the ALT+F1 shortcut that opens up activities ?
<gso> How do I disable the ALT+F1 shortcut for activities?
<gso> I can't find anything in the keyboard shortcuts about the ALT+F1 shortcut - and I can't find any extensions for it either... Really, I just need to disable ALT+F1 :/
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-23
<KattyDolphin> hi, I just tried to dual boot ubuntu gnome on my new laptop, it appears to have worked but for some reason when restart and go to the boot menu it doesn't show up
<gso> How do I disable the ALT+F1 shortcut to activities in gnome shell ?
<mgedmin> in system preferences -> keyboard -> shortcuts, I believe
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> let me double-check
<mgedmin> in gsettings it's org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings panel-main-menu ['<Super>s', '<Alt>F1']
<mgedmin> I guess gnome-control-center only shows the 1st of the keys
<gso> gesttings... is that through dconf ?
<mgedmin> gsettings is a command-line tool that I like (gsettings list-recursively | grep stuff)
<mgedmin> ok, if you use Backspace to clear the "Show the activities overview" (in the System group) in keyboard shortcuts
<mgedmin> it clears both <Super>s and <Alt>F1
<mgedmin> shame the GUI has no button to reset to defaults
<gso> ahh, thanks - got it working! :D
<mgedmin> I'm not sure I understand the difference between gsettings and dconf
<gso> I was confused as the keyboard settings only showed super+s as the shortcut... and asusmed it must be something else then
<mgedmin> at one point I thought dconf was one of the possible backends for gsettings
<mgedmin> then somebody told be that gsettings was just the name of the glib-based implementation of the dconf spec
<mgedmin> and I'm probably misremembering
<mgedmin> there's a long-standing bug in gnome's bugzilla about the control center supporting just a single shortcut for each action
<mgedmin> IIRC it's stalled because nobody can come up with a good design
<darkxst> mgedmin, don't waste time trying to understand gconf vs dconf vs gsettings, its all confusing!
<mgedmin> gconf is obsolete and we can pretend it never existed; that'll make things simpler!
<darkxst> and normal users should never touch dconf!
<darkxst> but then you have dconf-editor (which is actually gsettings based!)
<mgedmin> and it makes me cry every time I run it
<darkxst> mgedmin, atleast is looks GNOME3 style now
<darkxst> ricotz, fyi I played with the KMS modesetting, couldn't get plymouth to work, but it should in theory since I got a DRM DUMB BUFFER working after boot
<darkxst> and non-root Xorg seems happy enough but mutter segfaults creating the cogl framebuffer
<darkxst> ricotz, but apart from that, the ABI verison of the drm module is causing problems (i.e. there is a modprobe ndivia_drm modeset=1, that fails)
<darkxst> and also (probably unrelated) nvidia-persistanced is broken on my system due to user permissions, it seems to think that the nvidia-persistentd user is ID 133, when in acutal fact its 151 or something
<darkxst> this is the code I am using to test the KMS btw: https://github.com/dvdhrm/docs/tree/master/drm-howto
<ricotz> darkxst, interesting, although you should mention those things in #ubuntu-x
<darkxst> let me copy them there
<Ipa> Hello everyone! Hope to get some insights. I've updated to 16.04 recently, and got all desktop icons disappeared. Does this affect only me? If I'm not the only one, is there a fix?
<damascene> Ipa, did you have icon on desktop in gnome in the previous version?
<Ipa> damascene, yes, it worked perfectly
<Ipa> Now there are no icons on desktop (similarly to elementary os), but I still can access files in Desktop folder in Nautilus
<Ipa> I've tried to use Tweak tool > Desktop > Icons on Desktop (enable/disable) but it has no effect
<allalongthewatch> How do you change fonts DPI and display scaling to say 2.3 in Ubuntu GNOME Xenial?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-24
<bcx> Hi people, any idea when 3.20 should hit the staging ppa ?
<heis2201> What version of Gnome will be shipped with the next Ubuntu LTS release?
<heis2201> Hi@ all..., first of all.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-25
<ahoneybun> !info installer
<ubot5> Package installer does not exist in wily
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> where do I report bugs about the installer slideshow?
<dax> ahoneybun: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome
<dax> or more generally, whichever of http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=wily&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ubiquity-slideshow applies
<ahoneybun> dax, on the software page there is a grammar error
<ahoneybun> Say Goodbye to searching the web for a software
<darkxst> ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<darkxst> but I don't think we can change it now, it will break translations
<darkxst> actually no, slideshow is in: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> source is ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<darkxst> but really so much for their automated image testing!
<darkxst> and upgrades from trusty are super broken
<Mikerhinos> I'm testing the new beta 16.04 and would like to give a look at Gnome 3.20, can I do it with a PPA ?
<Pozzo> hi
<Pozzo> I'm very happy with this new ubuntu-gnome 16.04 :)
<Pozzo> I'm using it since some weeks and it's working like a charm
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-26
<Techspectre> How do you cancel print jobs? It gives you a play, pause and stop button but the jobs don't go anywhere
<georgeowell> I would also like to know about cancelling print jobs
<georgeowell> I've been doing it via the cups interface in the browser
<Admin__> i ran out of discs, and i wondering if thereś 6MB worth of files i can delete from the Ubuntu-GNOME 15.10 Installer ISO so i can fit it on a 1GB XD card and boot from that, any suggestions?
<lindol> hi all
<Mikerhinos> Is there a way to test Gnome 3.20 on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 Beta ? I added PPA but newer version is 3.19.92 and I'm having a problem with it
<Mikerhinos> Any idea or solution for the mouse button swapping not working on 3.19.92 ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-27
<lindol> I think we need to modify this sentence in FAQ page.
<lindol> Ubuntu used the GNOME desktop by default from the start of the Ubuntu project until 2011.
<lindol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/FAQ
<lindol> oh
<lindol> i was mis-understanding haha
<lindol> It was right right. sorry, :)
<lindol> hello
<lindol> Can I report bugs about the GNOME3 PPAs?
<lindol> Yes, use ubuntu-bug if you are using Ubuntu 13.04 or higher. Otherwise, use this link and please tell us what software versions you are using.
<lindol> this sentence doesn't have link markup
<lindol> *markup link
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-20
<markshutlewerk> i have a quetion for ubuntu gnome 16.10 - firefox scrollbars are not default they are bigger/wider but the issue is they are also moved a bit away from the edge (maximised) which makes them hard to grab and easy to click on the white scroll space instead of the scrollbar
<markshutlewerk> its maybe a 1-2 px between scrollbar and edge
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-22
<c_smith> soooo I  honestly forget, but was there a Ubuntu Gnome development channel, like #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu with Unity?
<jbicha> c_smith: you found it!
<c_smith> jbicha: cool
<c_smith> so I have a question about the development version, then: is gnome 3.24 planned to be part of it or at least available in gnome3-staging or similar?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME#Highlights
<jbicha> (yes, 17.04 will have GNOME 3.24)
<c_smith> man, that's the page I've been looking for all afternoon!
<c_smith> my google-fu skills failed me!
<c_smith> XD
<c_smith> tbh I was gonna install Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 shortly either way, but what I was gonna do with the release version depended on what version of gnome was being targeted.
<jbicha> now you can answer the guy who's been asking on the mailing list ;)
<c_smith> jbicha: that was me. XD
<c_smith> did that email send more than once?
<c_smith> cause if it did, I need to see what caused that...
<jbicha> no, just one, I was kidding :)
<c_smith> ah, alright
<c_smith> had me worried that Google was doing yet another shady thing. XD
<jbicha> it's possible someone reading the list has the same question you did though so answering might still be helpful
<c_smith> will do.
<c_smith> sent a short email with the answer.
<c_smith> now we have something to reference for similar questions. :D
<InventorTechie> Hello ;-)
<InventorTechie> Hello ;-) new fan of Ubuntu-Gnome here.
<InventorTechie> Anyone awake?
<InventorTechie> hullo
<jaes> holà !
<jaes> does anyone now the gnome's version for ubuntu-gnome 17.04 ?
<jaes> or when the 3.24 will make it to the distrib ?
<jbicha> jaes: hi, 17.04 will use 3.24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<jaes> jbicha: thanks !
<jaes> is there a mailing list (or better a good ol' rss feed) i could suscribe to to have this kind of update ?
<jbicha> there is a list but it doesn't really announce things like that exactly
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> not an rss feed, but each packages has a page like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<jbicha> Ubuntu news sites also report about the Ubuntu GNOME beta's
<jaes> thanks, I'll look into that
<jaes> and maybe with a filter on my rss reader, it'll do the trick
<InventorTechie> Hello
<InventorTechie> Is everyone offline, or am I just missing messages somehow?
<InventorTechie> Sent out an email to the Ubuntu Gnome mailing list just now. Not sure all who is attached to it ;-)
<jbicha> InventorTechie: hi
<jbicha> there is a redesign of ubuntugnome.org in progress, I expect one of the people working on it will reply to your email
<InventorTechie> Excellent. Curious to know how far along that is. If it's just a mockup or being implemented yet. Either way, I can help out.
<jbicha> historically, Ubuntu GNOME hasn't had much UI work itself, leaving most of that to be done in upstream projects like GNOME itself
<jbicha> there was a proposal earlier to have a custom gtk or icon theme (that's a lot of work!) but that hasn't happened yet
<InventorTechie> Understood. Has there been any discussions about Ubuntu-Gnome specific applications that could be created, or any need for it?
<InventorTechie> Heck ya, icons would be a lot of work, no doubt about it. Might be able to partner up with some other theme developers who have a nice icon set that they could contribute. Always a potential route, saving the need to create everything from scratch. I've come across some nice options out there.
<jbicha> I don't know of any need for Ubuntu GNOME specific apps, generally apps are useful for other distros too
<jbicha> but if you think of something, you're welcome to propose it
<InventorTechie> Has anyone ever paid any attention to this project -> http://papyros.io/ , I believe it's dead, or at least hasn't had any updates in over a year but I found it to be quite interesting.
<InventorTechie> It's a material design aim, on top of Arch. The thought crossed my mind, about maybe contributing, but I can't seem to get ahold of anyone from there. Anyway, it's a nice concept. Google Material design is quite sophisticated, and when you consider the fact that 86% of the worlds phones/tablets are running Android, they've created an edge that can be built
<InventorTechie> off of for other systems who follow. Provides shorter learning curves for new users who have familiarity with the material design UX on their other devices.
<InventorTechie> Food 4 thought.
<InventorTechie> Not sure if it's applicable, but a Custom Ubuntu Gnome theme, might serve well ;-)
<InventorTechie> I won't expand too much on that already, but, there are a lot of pre-existing resources and assets that fall in line with material design, so to your earlier point, it would save from having to create an icon set fully from scratch.
<InventorTechie> Is the Slack channel pretty active for this group?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-23
<LinDol> hello :)
<LinDol> there is anyone who knows gnome version in the 17.04?
<LinDol> will 17.04 include last gnome 3.24 version?
<jbicha> LinDol: check the mailing list or the zesty release notes for the answer :)
<LinDol> oh thank you :)
<LinDol> I will try to find release notes :)
<LinDol> oh!!!!
<LinDol> 17.04 will include Gnome 3.24 :)
<LinDol> haha thank you :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-24
<SimPS> hello
<SimPS> how can i update my gnome shell version?
<darkxst_> jbicha, hey phills server went down again, but is back up again now
<darkxst_> will get the retracers and ppa tracker back up over the weekend if they are not working
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't think the 324 tracker was ever live
<LinDol> hi all :)
<fes> does anyone know why GNOME (wayland session) does not show up in 17.04? I have all the updated packages and gnome wayland session installed.
<fes> It does not show up in GDM.
<fes> Only GNOME (Xorg) and GNOME Classic
<jbicha> fes: could you file a bug against gnome-session?
<jbicha> gnome-session-wayland is just a transitional package now so you don't need to have it installed
<jbicha> what graphics driver do you use?
<fes> jbicha, I am using nouveau and intel since modesetting gave tearing. It didn't work when I used the default modesetting either.
<fes> jbicha, I haven't used Ubuntu's bug (bugzilla?) report system before, I think. Where should I start?
<fes> I have hybrid Optimus graphics.
<jbicha> ok, could you run this command:
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-session
<fes> sure...
<jbicha> you're not the first one to mention this issue, but I couldn't get anyone else to report the bug on the bug tracker!
<fes_> my computer frooze (spelling?) but I guess that was because of Xandmod kernel. I will run the command again.
<fes_> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1675964
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1675964 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Wayland session not available in GDM." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-25
<jbicha> fes_: did you used to be able to use GNOME on Wayland on this computer with nouveau?
<fes_> With earlier versions of Ubuntu, for example 16.10? Yes I was.
<jbicha> I looked at the journal errors that ubuntu-bug added to your bug report
<jbicha> it says that GDM is using X
<jbicha> but it normally uses Wayland by default, so whatever is causing it to use X is probably the same thing that isn't giving you a Wayland option
<jbicha> do you want to try using Intel by default instead of nouveau?
<jbicha> if so, see what happens if you install the amd64 deb from https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/7541961/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> (I'm hoping to get switcheroo-control into Ubuntu before 17.04 is released)
<jbicha> reboot after installing that
<fes_> how do I use intel instead of nouveau? This is a hybrid graphics laptop with both intel GPU and nvidia GPU.
<fes_> I will install that package you mentioned. Is there anything I should take notice of to use that package to its full potential or just to get it to make a difference?
<fes_> Do you want me to install both the debug package and the ordinary package or is the ordinary (switcheroo-control_1.1-0ubuntu0~zesty1_amd64.deb) enough?
<fes_> I have installed it and I will restart not to see if it makes a difference.
<fes> it did not make a difference. I am still not able to use wayland session.
<jbicha> so switcheroo-control is supposed to default you to using the integrated graphics card
<jbicha> but if you right-click on an app launcher in GNOME Shell, you can launch it using the dedicated, more powerful graphics card
<jbicha> you don't need the dbgsym package
<jbicha> could you open Settings>Details and paste what you see in the Graphics line?
<fes> that works!
<fes> sure...
<fes> Graphics: Intel® Sandybridge Mobile / Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<fes> Weird that it mentions intel twice, right?
<jbicha> hmm
<jbicha> I don't think it's supposed to mention the same thing twice
<jbicha> I have a simple Intel-only laptop
<fes> would you like to use teamviewer or some other remote service to check out my system? I am open to letting you do that so that thiscan be solved.
<fes> what is also weird is that if I execute "DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo" I get intel's GPU information when I in earlier Ubuntu's got the NVIDIA information.
<fes> I am updating the package right now and I see that there's drivers updates. I will restart when the upgrade has finished and see if it makes a difference.
<jbicha> it might be suggesting that you install the NVIDIA proprietary drivers
<fes> among the files where libdrm packages fror nouveau2, intel, etc.
<jbicha> ok, could you try rebooting?
<fes> Will reboot soon and come back here...
<fes> the upgrade made no difference.
<jbicha> I don't really know then, I commented on your bug and asked if you could report this to GNOME
<fes> I have asked in #gnome over at GIMPNet and hope that someone will reply.
<fes> Thanks for helping out, jbicha
<fes> jbicha, there was wayland and mesa updates five minutes and now when I restarted.. IT WORKED! I AM NOW USING WAYLAND :D
<fes> Did you have something to do with this? ;)
<jbicha> lol, I didn't touch anything!
<fes> :D
<jbicha> does the Launch using Dedicated Graphics Card option work? http://www.hadess.net/2016/10/dual-gpu-integration-in-gnome.html
<jbicha> you can close your bug by setting the Status to Fix Released
<gnubuntu> why is scrolling so terrible in firefox
<darkxst> gnubuntu, what do you mean? its fine here
<darkxst> tearing? lagging?
<gnubuntu> both
<darkxst> what gpu/drivers?
<gnubuntu> radeon free
<gnubuntu> 16.10 btw
<darkxst> I don't have radeon, but generally tearing seems worst with nvidia proprietry under X
<darkxst> is it only firefox?
<gnubuntu> i think so
<darkxst> file a bug
<gnubuntu> on launchpad?
<darkxst> yep
<gnubuntu> i noticed 2 other things - firefox scrollbars are 1px away from the edge of the screen when maximised or fullscreen
<gnubuntu> makes it hard and tiring to grab it - you cant just move the pointer to the right
<gnubuntu> 2/ i wanted to use ub-gn on a c2d laptop but the fan was kicking too much so i echo'd the conservative governor to replace ondemand
<darkxst> you mean the actual scrollbar is only 1px wide?
<gnubuntu> no
<gnubuntu> the scrollbar is double in wide size i think this is intentional, i saw a bug about this iirc
<gnubuntu> there is 1px space between the scrollbar and the screen edge / end of window on the right or bottom
<gnubuntu> so if you move your pointer right to grab it you cant - its just empty scroll space
<gnubuntu> about the cpu governor - something kept one of the cpu cores obove min frequency which prevented the fan from going quiet, for no visible reason - no task active
<gnubuntu> as if it was stuck on a higher freq
<gnubuntu> 
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-26
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 release notes in Wiki was fixed to announce?
<LinDol> I mean
<LinDol> If it is freezed
<LinDol> I want to translate to Korean language for announce 17.04
<darkxst> jbicha, does anyone still use slack?
<darkxst> (ive not logged in there for a long time!)
<jbicha> darkxst: it got quiet enough on slack that I haven't bothered to log in there recently either
<jbicha> I also wasn't happy that slack limits the number of old messages they show unless someone pays them, and Ubuntu's slack has already passed that limit
<jbicha> I think Solus and Ubuntu Budgie use gitter.im, and GNOME has started using matrix.org as a layer on top of their IRC channels
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-03-21
<grokreality> hi all...i just installed 3.18 and Im facing some user issues with gnome-shell. Can i ask for help here?
<grokreality> I'm using it on ubuntu 16.04
<grokreality> I can use gnome-shell without any issues on my account which has admin rights. but on a standard user, the desktop screen is highly magnified and huge and goes out of the screen. It is totally unusable.  Can anyone help to solve this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-03-16
<Amijai> I need help with configuring ubuto gnome shell to start on Xorg screen 1.1
<Amijai> I added a second GPU and the nvidia driver insists adding screen 1 for the monitors connected to it
<Amijai> the monitors turn on, black background and only the X pointer shows on them
